# "Pens for Warriors" project ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Guys..as I posted, I've placed orders for 100 pen kits to kick off this deal. I had another idea I'd like to chunk out for you to chew on. Bobby and I have had a heck of a time getting any replies from Sawmill on their "Freedom Pens' project. If we don't get ANY replies to our emails, whadda you think about contacting some of our 2cool members who have Sons or Daughters over in Iraq and us just sending them to one of their kids and let them pass them out amongst their buddies. I know TucsonRed's Son just deployed, and ArmyDad's Daughter went a little while ago..and FishingSoldier is just back. Also think StateVet, Shooter or Allicat might be able to lend a hand in distribution..

Would kinda keep it in the family, but we'd need APOs, etc. to be sure where they should be sent. Sure we wouldn't have any problems scratching up postage, packaging, etc..I'll see to that..

Gimme a little input on this 'un.. I'm flying blind on it right now..

jim


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Check your PM's.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just got a PM......

----------------

"My son's helicopter medevac unit is saddling up to head over to Iraq. I would be interested in helping to see if we could get enough pens for them.

Call me at:
281 ***-****

Charles"

--------------------------



Texas T said:


> Check your PM's.


-----------

Ah Hahhh !!! Just the man we're looking for, Charles..Got the PM but will reply here...TexasT's Son's medivac unit is saddling up to go the the sandbox.

Give us a deadline, Charles..and I'll bet we can fill the bill...In any event or time table I can load him up with at least a couple of dozen pens I've got on hand..Most are cartridge pens with rifle clips..a few with antler..but I bet they'll like 'em...

Muchas Gracias....jim


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Give me a ring when you can.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Our Marine Sgt. nephew is in the middle of his second deployment to Iraq. Count me in. gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

As long as they get into the hands of our soldiers, I don't care much how they get there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga sounds good to me. Lets keep it in the family. We need to find out about sending the cartridge pens. May be a problem with the cartridges.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> As long as they get into the hands of our soldiers, I don't care much how they get there.


-----------

Yep..that was my primary thought as well, FF... This way we will be sure they get where we want them. TexT/Charles and his wife have sent dozens of packages over there and she knows the ropes as to packing, declaring, customs, etc..and Charles says they would be glad to help. We can send a bunch with his Son in a few weeks ...and mebbe GB can chime in with how we might include his nephew as well...

Open to any all all suggestions.....OR, might just turn this one over to ol' Trodery..Looks like he is mighty good at stepping up to the plate to help folks out..:spineyes: ...(j/k, Trod..know ya got yore hands plumb full right now..Job Well Done, Sir...)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Tortuga sounds good to me. Lets keep it in the family. We need to find out about sending the cartridge pens. May be a problem with the cartridges.


----------
Hmmmm...The 'cartridge' deal never crossed my mind, Bobby. Thanks.. Think I can get around that with TexasT, since his Son will be carrying them with him in his bag...

Per phone conversation with TT...NO mention of the word 'pork' anywhere or it will never clear the border... Stupidist thing I ever heard of..but that feud goes back 4000 years so I don't think we can buck that...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see this moving forward. I never had much luck with Sawmill. I did some when we first got this board started, never heard from them once the pens were shipped.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just a re-post of the note to go with the pens. I'm gonna print them out on adhesive puter paper and stick one on the front of each 4x6 clear ziiplock baggie (recommended..one pen per baggie).. When I get the kits, I'll send a baggie for each kit..The maker just fills in what pen is made from in first blank and the maker's name in second blank..

This note is a work in progress....so any and all suggestions more than welcome...

------------------------------------------------

"TEXAS ******* SAND STIX"
2cool Fishermen/Woodworkers
www.2coolfishing.com

Texas Gulf Coast, USA

-----------------------------------

To Our Warriors...We're just a bunch of ******* Texas fishermen who also have a love for woodworking...and above all, a TRUE LOVE and RESPECT for our Servicemen and Women..

Enclosed is a pen handmade with respect for you from _____________________, made by ___________________. We hope you will enjoy and use it to keep in touch with your friends and families back home. We know the job you guys are doing is a tough one...but want you to understand that ALL of us thank God every day that you are keeping the bad guys over there instead of wreaking havoc here on Main St., USA..

Just want you to know that we are behind you all the way...and if there is anything you need or any way we can help personally, all you have to do is ask.. We would love to hear from you if you have computer access..Just click on to

www.2coolfishing.com

and we'll do all we can for you. Posting up on the site requires registration..but it is free and no strings attached...

Thanks again from all of us to every one of you...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Oh! My brain is thinking for the second time today.  My son's unit has some gals also (pilots, medics, & crewchiefs), so some will have to be "Girlie" types with flower stuff. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Oh! My brain is thinking for the second time today.  My son's unit has some gals also (pilots, medics, & crewchiefs), so some will have to be "Girlie" types with flower stuff. LOL :rotfl:


No problemo, Carlos...Got a drawer full of bluebonnets, butterflies, etc..that I was wondering what to do with...Mebbe even a few cute pink pens.. Gotta please the 'ladies'...:spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Oh! My brain is thinking for the second time today.  My son's unit has some gals also (pilots, medics, & crewchiefs), so some will have to be "Girlie" types with flower stuff. LOL :rotfl:


May be time to pour up alot of pink LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> May be time to pour up alot of pink LOL


Cool, Bobby...You mix it, you pour it, you cut it......and YOU TURN IT !! After wrassling all week with that 'concrete' bunch of blanks you sent me for Troddy's pen, I ain't working yore stuff no more....:rotfl:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully in the next day or so I will have the count for Charlie's unit and how many are gals. He said roughly 100 or so total and 10-12 qals.
He said the rifle cartridge pens should be no problem, especially if they are sent with him instead of being shipped to the sand box.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*PENS*

PUT ME DOWN I CAN DO ABOUT 3-4 A DAY AFTER I GET OUT OF THE OFFICE AND I'D BE GLAD TO PITCH IN ON THE KITS OR GIVE SOME COCOBOLO WOOD FOR THE PROJECT ALSO JUST PICKED UP SOME MORE AXIS SHEDS FOR YOU TORTUGA !!!!!!

THERE'S ALSO SOME GUYS THAT WERE HOME BUT WERE GOING BACK THAT I TOOK HOG HUNTING AT THE RANCH LIKE TOO SEND THEM SOME GREAT GUYS!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree w/ FF - long as they're going to a good cause.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Cool, Bobby...You mix it, you pour it, you cut it......and YOU TURN IT !! After wrassling all week with that 'concrete' bunch of blanks you sent me for Troddy's pen, I ain't working yore stuff no more....:rotfl:


I am going to send you a big red and white blank made from the new stuff I am trying out. I turned a pen today with some of it and it cuts like butter almost. I messed up the pen cause I am forgetfull.sad3sm I forgot to square the nib end before I assembled it. Looks bad but some waitress will love it.

I could fix it I guess but I will just make another one.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> I'D BE GLAD TO PITCH IN ON THE KITS OR GIVE SOME COCOBOLO WOOD FOR THE PROJECT


I guess I should have taken a pic of your Cocobolo blanks before I gave them to Bobby. You got to trust me here when I tell you this Don, but you "Pitched In" in a big way already !!!!























When are we doing lunch !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Texas T...here's a beginning on some stix for the Lady Soldiers..A few bluebonnets, a dragonfly, turquoise...and of course, I hadda toss in a 'doxie' dawg or I'd be in trouble round here...

Gonna turn a few pink and blue blanks I found (dyed elm burl) in my cabinet..and mebbe some of Bobby's new blanks.. That oughta take care of the Gals...but all are welcome to chunk some more in. 

I rounded up 200 ziplock baggies and got my 'junior puter geniuses' over at the Parlour working on the notes to stick in. Gonna print it on adhesive paper so you can fill it out with wood, maker, etc and either slip it in the baggie or peel off the back and stick it to the outside.. Mont just gave me the OK for including the website (2cool, that is) on the note...Thanks mucho, Mont.. Mebbe we might get a couple of replies and/or some great new members...Also got shipping notification on the first 100 kits, so they oughta be here next week....

Let's all keep grindin'....Think this is gonna work out great....


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Wow, Jim, I think you are creating a problem for us. I'm going to have to hide the Girlie pens from my DW or you will have to make more. LOL Those are awesome.
I should have an accurate count from Charlie this evening or by tomorrow for his company.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Please don't take this in a wrong way, but is sending pens to individual folks going overseas kosher with the Freedom Pens project? If not, may can do it otherwise, but would think Freedom Pens would need to be contacted beforehand to get direction from them if doing this with their name mentioned and if doing so without Freedom Pens support, it should not be sent with Freedom Pens name. They may not care, but can wonder if they would want people sending pens to individuals under their name without permission before hand.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Please don't take this in a wrong way, but is sending pens to individual folks going overseas kosher with the Freedom Pens project? If not, may can do it otherwise, but would think Freedom Pens would need to be contacted beforehand to get direction from them if doing this with their name mentioned and if doing so without Freedom Pens support, it should not be sent with Freedom Pens name. They may not care, but can wonder if they would want people sending pens to individuals under their name without permission before hand.


Freedom pens won't answer any of my emails or pm's. I can't get anyone from Freedom pens to tell me anything except go to the web site. Tortuga bought these kits and we are also supplying blanks if needed. I guess what I am saying is this isn't going through or using Freedom pens name. These are from 2cool woodworking forums.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Slip..I don't think we're stepping on anybody's toes here. I did a Google for 'Pens for Soldiers' and there are a bunch of listings of local organizations sending pens on their own. Even saw one listing that detailed one of the African countries where the 'children soldiers' are turning in their guns in exchange for pens so they could go to school..

Link below is another one on the kids in Iraq.. Sounds like pens might be more welcome than we ezpected....AND..I'm not mentioning Freedom Pens anywhere on the packaging or notes. Woodcraft has already split from FP for some reason and is doing their own thing... Think we're completely in the clear on this one...the guys and gals want pens, whereever they come from.. Just my .02

http://savannahnow.com/node/512799

I'm going with the "Pens for Warriors" or the "Texas ******* Sand Stix" theme, unless anybody has any better suggestions....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No problem and would be honored to help. I was aware of Woodcraft splitting and it caused some hard feelings with another forum a while back and with Freedom Pens when they did. Woodcraft was accused of using this as a business incinitive to do so and copying Freedom Pens or competing against. I didn't agree and I just didn't want to step on toes and I would support anyone that sends pens, or anything else to the troops, including Freedom Pens. I said so on another forum and took a lot of heat because of it. I wouldn't look at anyone sending pens not under the Freedom Pen name as being a copy cat or as bad guys. Freedom Pens may have started the project, but think there is room for more doing the same. Anyway we can support the troops is great to me, no matter what name they fall under. I am proud of every member of our military supporting our freedom and anyone who has served in past.

Thanks,


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Anyone need supplies this guy is here in Texas and has some good prices. I noticed I was almost out of CA last night and ordered some today.

http://www.woodenpost.com/index.htm


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

I would like to suport this project.

I have some raw wood laying around the house that I cah donate if someone can pick it up and get it cut into workable sizes.

I have some Bois D'Arc, Spated Elm, Black Walnut.

I live between Magnolia and Planterville about a mile off US-1774 at Todd Mission.

PM me if interested.

Dave


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Great offer Dave. Its a little far for me to pick it up but maybe some of the other guys live closer.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm north of 1960 off Jones - might could run up one day next week if I don't have to run out of town. How much do you have (car trunk or truck bed)? Do you ever get closer to town - Tomball, Willowbrook etc?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> _*I am going to send you a big red and white blank made from the new stuff I am trying out.*_ I turned a pen today with some of it and it cuts like butter almost. I messed up the pen cause I am forgetfull.sad3sm I forgot to square the nib end before I assembled it. Looks bad but some waitress will love it.
> 
> I could fix it I guess but I will just make another one.


I haven't forgot you Jim Just haven't had time to box it up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...you're forgiven for the next 72 hours, Bobby. Looks like you're gonna have yore hands full for a few days..Eduardo wise...:cloud:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I really don't think this is going to be that big a deal as far as hurricanes go. I am going to stick around as long as it stays a cat 1 or lower. I got a gen and a wife in case I get scared. I called the VA this morning to cancel a appointment for tomorrow and they offered me a free room at the VA. If I need it. They have some rooms set up like motel rooms for people that have to stay overnight after a proceedure.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby - if you get nervous you are welcome to stay here. Plenty of room and in NW Houston. Be glad to have you - might even beat you out of some lessons while you're here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If it get too bad might take you up on that. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Good luck Bobby, looks like we are going to get a big mess of it here also. Maybe just a side of it, however the bad side. Looks like it may skirt right by us here before headed your way. Hopefully, it doesn't strenghten much and we should all be fine. I have a generac standby generator so if the lights go out, I will be set for a while and will most likely have a house full to stay cool. Best fortune to all. I have to work tomorrow no matter if storm turns to a direct hit or stay on the edge like it is now moving. Who knows though what it is going to do.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*storm*



Viking48 said:


> Bobby - if you get nervous you are welcome to stay here. Plenty of room and in NW Houston. Be glad to have you - might even beat you out of some lessons while you're here.


Yea bobby and i live right around the corner and have plenty of room too!!!!


----------

